# Help me BUY WASHING MACHINE



## Tech&ME (May 30, 2011)

Hi guys,

Requirement : Fully Automatic Washing Machine.

Question : Which brand and which model should I buy. Plz Advice.

Budget : No Problem (any)

Capacity Required : 5.5 or 6 KG

Cloth Loading : Any Front loading or Top loadin (but will prefer Front load)


----------



## Skud (May 30, 2011)

Please state the capacity.


----------



## ithehappy (May 30, 2011)

Using IFB Elite for 3½ years now, very good performance.


----------



## xtremevicky (May 30, 2011)

I second *ithehappy* . I also have IFb fully automatic and it works like a charm .

Even I know how to use it


----------



## Tech&ME (May 30, 2011)

Skud said:


> Please state the capacity.



Capacity Required : 5.5 or 6 KG

Cloth Loading : Any Front loading or Top loadin (but will prefer Front load)


----------



## Skud (May 30, 2011)

If your place doesn't have any power cut problem then front loading is OK, otherwise go for top-loading one. For IFB front-loading ones, check here:-

IFB Front Loading Washing Machine - Buy Cheap and Best Washing Machine


----------



## Tech&ME (May 30, 2011)

xtremevicky709 said:


> I second *ithehappy* . I also have IFb fully automatic and it works like a charm .
> 
> Even I know how to use it





ithehappy said:


> Using IFB Elite for 3½ years now, very good performance.





Skud said:


> If your place doesn't have any power cut problem then front loading is OK, otherwise go for top-loading one. For IFB front-loading ones, check here:-
> 
> IFB Front Loading Washing Machine - Buy Cheap and Best Washing Machine



Thank you guys,

But I have a question: What about IFB's after sales service and service centre response to repair requests ? plz tell me.


----------



## ithehappy (May 30, 2011)

Tech&ME said:


> Thank you guys,
> 
> But I have a question: What about IFB's after sales service and service centre response to repair requests ? plz tell me.



It's good imo. When mine warranty was close to be over they called several times asking me if I want to extend the warranty and apply AMC. I ignored though. After purchase I had one problem, it was not a problem but I thought it was, and I asked for service and they send a service man very next day. One thing about this good machines, you will hardly need any service unless you are very unlucky


----------



## ico (May 31, 2011)

IFB washing machine - front loading - 12 years old. Still working fine.


----------



## Tech&ME (May 31, 2011)

ico said:


> IFB washing machine - front loading - 12 years old. Still working fine.





ithehappy said:


> It's good imo. When mine warranty was close to be over they called several times asking me if I want to extend the warranty and apply AMC. I ignored though. After purchase I had one problem, it was not a problem but I thought it was, and I asked for service and they send a service man very next day. One thing about this good machines, you will hardly need any service unless you are very unlucky



Any particular*IFB model* that I must buy. Plz suggest.


----------



## abhidev (May 31, 2011)

i have the same query as OP...so avoided making another thread...please suggest more. Are WhirlPool and samsung washing machines good??? currently i have a 12 yr old Videocon washing machine.....worked well till now except for recent problems as the motor has starting making a lot of noise....thanx in advance.


----------



## Skud (May 31, 2011)

I have a Samsung, 2 yrs old and its very good. Have a 3 year old Samsung in Kolkata and a BPL in Tamluk which is still alive and kicking in its 18th year. From the experiences of forum members, it looks like a washing machine would seldom give trouble. So buy one from a reputed brand and it should be good to go.


----------



## diagus (May 31, 2011)

does it needs a power plug


----------



## Skud (May 31, 2011)

What are you talking about???


----------



## bugsome (May 31, 2011)

Any body got opinions on LG Front loaders..? They use a technology called Direct Drive which attached the motor directly to the motor,claims to reduce the noise and vibration.

What Is the LG Direct Drive Motor?


----------



## abhidev (May 31, 2011)

diagus said:


> does it needs a power plug



it can't run on battery so it does need a power plug....


----------



## Skud (May 31, 2011)

Lol..


----------



## srawat_itpro (May 31, 2011)

Maybe he meant voltage stabilizer!!!


----------



## mohityadavx (May 31, 2011)

As par i know IFB is the best when it comes to washing machine


----------



## Tech&ME (Jun 1, 2011)

Potty said:


> If you can get your hands on one of these washing machines then you'll be pleased. Products - Washing Machines - Overview - Panasonic UK & Ireland
> Had mine delivered two days ago. Holds 10kg of washing and is as quiet as a church mouse! Used to swear by Zanussi but the sales rep at Currys managed to twist my arm. Glad he did actually. My wife's never been happier!  Mmmm..not sure if that's a good sign or not!



Am in India my friend!

Panasonic only has Top Load model in India 

*www.panasonic.co.in/wps/portal/hom...dryandhousecleaning/washingmachine/toploading

would have preferred Front Load instead.


----------



## diagus (Jun 1, 2011)

diagus said:


> does it needs a power plug



i meant ordinary socket or power socket as used for heater


----------



## Skud (Jun 1, 2011)

Ordinary.


----------



## abhidev (Jun 1, 2011)

BUT IFB machines are around 30k....thats bit costly.........


----------



## Skud (Jun 1, 2011)

What's your budget?


----------



## bugsome (Jun 1, 2011)

Have anyone used LG? Heard the IFB machines are now manufactured in Goa and lacks the quality they used to have.Got info from mouthshut.Any comments..?


----------



## abhidev (Jun 1, 2011)

my budget is not more than 15k....


----------



## Skud (Jun 1, 2011)

Then LG, Samsung, Whirlpool. I think IFB are priced higher.


----------



## saz (Jun 2, 2011)

@bugsome: I have been using LG Front loading washing machine for last 6 months, so far so good!! Not faced any problem as yet. With their Direct Drive motor technology they claim reduces the viberation bcz it doesn't use the rubber belt to connect the motor with drum...as the motor is directly attached to the drum.

Honestly, I cannot comment if the viberation are reduced or not as its my 1st fully automatic washing machine so cannot compare...but the viberation is not much even when the machine is running at full RPM.
Moreover I bought it from Greendust store (company second products) but it is working fine w/o any problem.


----------



## ajayritik (Jun 15, 2011)

bugsome said:


> Have anyone used LG? Heard the IFB machines are now manufactured in Goa and lacks the quality they used to have.Got info from mouthshut.Any comments..?



I have LG Top Loading Washing machine which we have been using for the past 2 years. Haven't faced any problems as such


----------



## Skud (Jun 15, 2011)

*@OP:* have you completed the purchase?


----------



## Tech&ME (Jun 15, 2011)

Skud said:


> *@OP:* have you completed the purchase?




Yes I have zeroed in on SAMSUNG front loading this model but it is out of stock with the dealer.

Will have to wait for 2 / 3 months for fresh stock to arrive 


Does anyone has this model ?


----------



## saz (Jun 15, 2011)

Check this:- Samsung Washing Machine WF8652NHSXTL GreenDust - Best Online Shopping in india for mobile phone , Laptops, Desktop

These are actually company second product and have some minor dent or scratch. They have showroom in Bangalore as well...only a suggestion if u willing to buy from them.


----------



## bugsome (Jun 16, 2011)

saz said:


> @bugsome: I have been using LG Front loading washing machine for last 6 months, so far so good!! Not faced any problem as yet. With their Direct Drive motor technology they claim reduces the viberation bcz it doesn't use the rubber belt to connect the motor with drum...as the motor is directly attached to the drum.
> 
> Honestly, I cannot comment if the viberation are reduced or not as its my 1st fully automatic washing machine so cannot compare...but the viberation is not much even when the machine is running at full RPM.
> Moreover I bought it from Greendust store (company second products) but it is working fine w/o any problem.



Which specific model are you using..?


----------



## saz (Jun 17, 2011)

^ Its 5.5Kg and the model number is F1056LDP.


----------



## awsultan (Jan 1, 2013)

tech&me said:


> thank you guys,
> 
> but i have a question: What about ifb's after sales service and service centre response to repair requests ? Plz tell me.



ifb washinging machine is good but the worst after sale service


----------

